
We Should Never Have to Vote in Person Again - benryon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/opinion/coronavirus-vote-by-mail.html
======
tehjoker
Sigh, though I think this article is correct, this is one of those fantasies
that assumes the reason we don't have mail-in-ballots is because our
legislators have never realized that making voting easier and more accessible
and simply needs a little informational push, preferably with graphs. Of
course mail-in raises participation in a country without election-day
holidays. It's blindingly obvious.

The reason we don't have mail-in is because both parties wish to depress
turnout. US elections are nearly unique in the democratic world for how bad
they are, while at the same time, the power of the US state both domestically
and abroad is nearly unmatched. They aren't going to let the little people
fuck with the great game, so they just give us a pretend democracy and
manipulate voter access and eligibility in such a way that reliable tribunes
of American business get in there and people, particularly people of color,
are deprived of the war-economy destabilizing right to vote.

~~~
holler
> particularly people of color, are deprived of the war-economy destabilizing
> right to vote.

how is anyone deprived the right to vote in 2020?

~~~
aiscapehumanity
[https://www.aclu.org/facts-about-voter-
suppression](https://www.aclu.org/facts-about-voter-suppression) Best source I
could find off the top. Looks like it's a combo of small changes that result
in bureaucratic obfuscation of the process which is not so abruptly
suppression, but likely to negatively influence some voter turnout.

